# good strain for NorCal mountains



## j2x (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm looking to pick up some seeds for a Christmas present for my ma, who lives in Siskiyou county, CA (near Mt. Shasta).  Growing conditions there are pretty unique since she's at elevation (2300 ft) and in a canyon (only 7-8 hrs direct sunlight/ day at best conditions) with pretty severe temperature fluxuations.  She's had good luck growing bagseed, but I'd like to try and find her something better.  Must be grown outdoor and definitely needs to be short, too.

Any ideas (and associated seed bank, if possible)?


----------



## j2x (Nov 27, 2006)

any ideas?


----------



## stan (Feb 15, 2007)

(0) items
£0.00





































































SEARCH 





Hindu Kush is another heavy indica from Nirvana. Originally one of the world&#8217;s true indicas brought back from the rugged Hindu Kush mountains. Hindu Kush stays short and has wide dark green leaves with dense buds forming on thick stems. The smoke has a musty earthy flavour and is heavy like hash on the lungs.


Plant height: Short Plant 
Stoned or high?: Stoned INDICA 
THC level: High THC 
Flowering Weeks: 8 
Yield : 400/450 
Harvest Month: 8/9 


Description Part No Price Quantity   
Hindu Kush- NV-Hindu-Kush_  £14.50   


. copyright 2002 dr chronic's seeds 




Never grown it but thought it may be what you are looking for.It may require some breeding skills to aclimate to the climate you described.


----------

